# My First Pictures...



## riley4821 (Jan 5, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Now *that* is a thin watch









I use photobucket but it took me several goes before I managed to get a picture in a posting. Be assured it is really easy once you've cracked it.

Julian L


----------



## riley4821 (Jan 5, 2006)

Julian Latham said:


> Now *that* is a thin watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Riley,

When you upload the piccies to photobucket (or wherever) you need to put the full complete URL into your post to the forum like :-

http://www.xetronella.co.uk/watches/alphablue.jpg

but this goes *inside* the "img" tags. When you are writing your post, count along 7 from the left above the box where you write the post ( the buttons directly above), and place your cursor on that button - you should get a box comes up with the words <Insert Image> .

Click there and fill in the box that appears with your URL and it will appear in your message inside the img tags - like this

<img>http://www.xetronella.co.uk/watches/alphablue.jpg</img>

except the img tags are enclosed by [ and ] ending with [/ img ]. Note I'm deliberately messi8ng with the tags so's you can see them.

Once you've done this, if you click on the box below that says " Preview Post" you will see your piccie there before you send it to the forum - that's if you've got it right that is!









Like this:-










And *THEN* if all is well, click the "Add Reply" button and it should all appear as if Harry Pottered - Magic!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Riley,

PGTips has posted an excellent tutorial in the 'Hints & Tips' forum. Should get you up and running, it is where I found the answers I needed.

Regards

Julian L


----------

